# Cooking Wild Turkey. Any Idea's??



## Aversa123

I shot my first Turkey and I'm just wondering if anyone would know how to cook it. I was looking at probably roasting it, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea for Wild Turkey.  The turkey is a young Jake 16.5 Ibs. Any idea how long I should cook it??


----------



## always_outdoors

I like to inject the turkey with a marinade (cajun, BBQ, butter and herb, ect..) and put it on the grill. Slice it and put it on homemade buns.

You get to eat wild game and if possible you get your Mom/Grandma to bake up some homemade buns. 2 birds with 1 stone. Everyone wins.


----------



## dogdigger

i put mine ins a over bag with onions and carrots and potatos in it, and cook it like a normal turkey. mine was young too, and it was so good just melted in your mouth.

mark


----------



## BBlead

aversa123, i defineatly agree with live2hunt, i've shot numerous wild turkeys and i have found that injecting them with cajun has turned out to be the best i've ever had, and if u can't eat it all at one meal, i've found that it makes great sandwhich meat as well


----------



## cut'em

I'll tell right now try it on a barbeque grill once and you wont go back to roasting. I breast my birds out and then cube them up into roughly 1x1 cubes put these in a bowl with a good maranaide soaking over night. Try mcCormick's grill mates spicy caribbean. place 5 or 6 pieces on each scewer and put on the grill. watch you don't overcook them or they'll get tough quick. How long to cook them? uasually for me it's about 3/4 of a beer whatever that translates to. They are tough to judge when done, I usually have a few loose peices on the grill I test as i go. Try this with chicken to get the feel of it. :beer:


----------



## Trapper155

Hey, anyone ever try making Jerky out of one because all the ones i've ever had tasted pretty bad and were tough as leather. Any one got any tips?


----------



## cheese_hunter

If you can get your hands on a setup, deep-frying a bird in peanut oil kicks ath. You do need to pluck it. I inject mine with a mix of melted butter and cajun seasoning, but you can shoot 'em up with a lot of things: mix butter with garlic, lemon juice, and black pepper, for example.
There are some instructions here: http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/turkey.htm 
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/misc/recipes.htm

Of all the methods to cook a turkey, I prefer deep-frying and BBQ'ing on the Weber. Deep-frying a bird takes about 45 minutes, plus time for cleanup. One warning though: deep-frying outdoors is not a good idea when it rains, and I've got the face to prove it!
On the Weber, it takes a couple of hours, but there is virtually no cleanup if you use the indirect cooking method with a drip pan below the bird.

"I support concealed Kerry"


----------



## pennsyltucky

injected with italian dressing, and then either put in the smokin pit, or deep fried. i usually do mine in the pit, because i do ribs and pulled pork at the same time, but the friar is alot quicker.

and make sure u rub it down real well with a good pork or poultry rub before hand.


----------



## Bones

I can't believe no one has posted on frying turkey nuggets :roll: Breast out all light and dark meat. Cut into small, bite-sized pieces. Soak over-nite in buttermilk, drain, and then use your favorite flour type. Deep fry until golden brown.....it can't be beat.


----------



## Triple B

smoke the whole bird, wild turkey is great smoked!!!!


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD

Bones is right wild turkey nuggets is the teets! Yall should really try this cause it is awesome!


----------



## Puddinhead

Second the smoked.


----------



## leadshot

I agree with dogdigger. My wife bakes ours skinless with stuffing in oven baking bags. Without the skin on...it takes like regular turkey. We take all the leftover meat....grind it up in the food processor with miracle whip and use it as sandwich spread.


----------



## Remington 7400

Deep fry

:beer:


----------



## Horsager

I like them roasted in cook in bags or smoked too.


----------



## tombuddy_90

well i breast out the bird, then my mom will cook them in a crokpot for a while, then make a really good casarol with it, or a really good terieocie turkey.
sorry for spell. i am a senior in high school, but still can't spell.


----------



## davenport wa.

Try this, cut off the breast, then filet the breast,(cut it in half), then cut the breast up into (chicken nuggets sizes) roll them in table mustard, then dip them in a deep fry breading, then deep fry until they float, it a suthern way of fixing birds, you can use bbq, mustard, or any sauce you like before the breading.You can prepare the bird(turkey nuggets) and put them on a cookie sheet covered wth wax paper then put them in the freezer and the next day baggem in zip locks, and when you want a serving of turkey nuggets you gott'um>bob :beer:


----------



## sugerfree

I like to stick 3/4 of a fosters, or any other big beer can, into the cavity, put a spicy dry rub on the outside, and smoke it with misquite, best thing I've ever tasted.


----------

